# Lawn maitenance in Pensacola, Foley, Robertsdale, Daphne, Spanish Fort, Mobile



## 537 (Oct 14, 2007)

We are expanding from the Pensacola area and would like to add to the accounts we currently have in Pensacola and south Alabama. 

Prices start at$45 for cut, weed eat , edge driveways and blow the driveways off

*WB Lawn Maintenance*

*Jeremy Blackmon*

*850-375-7630*


----------

